# Wiring up my Skiff



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm going to be wiring up my skiff real soon.
I purchased a 3 switch power panel that comes with 3 breakers. 
I plan on having my skiff really basic. 
So I'm only going to have one switch to my Nav/Anchor/Compass back light.
One switch to my livewell pump.
And one more switch to my bilge pump.

I will wire the GPS without a switch, but with an inline fuse.
Is there anything else that I would need?
Like a distribution block or anything?
I would like a battery kill switch inside my console so I can just turn it and disconnect the power without having to unscrew the actual battery cables from the batteries like I used to do.

I'm going to run all marine grade wires to the panel. 
One thicker positive wire from the battery to the panel.
And All the negative wires directly to the ground on the battery. 
So I would like the kill switch somewhere in there....lol
I know I can wire a disconnect in the console, but that'll only disconnect the switch panel. 
I would have to do the same for the positive to the motor.
Unless I use a distribution block to split one cable (with disconnect on it) that has two positive cables coming out. 
One going to the panel, and one to the outboard.
Would that be safe?
Do they even sell distribution blocks for marine use?
I use them all the time in sound stereos on cars, but I know an automotive one will not hold up.


The "DC Distribution Power Panel" I bought has 3 switches, and 3 breakers.
One breaker is 6 amp, the other is a 10 amp, and the other is a 15 amp.

Which should I wire to what?
Live well pump, bilge pump, and lights. 

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1250548769


And remember...wing nuts are a bad idea!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1250548769
> 
> 
> And remember...wing nuts are a bad idea!



Thanks, definitely no wing nuts!
That's why I want a kill switch.
My friends brand new Maverick has one in his console and I love it. lol

I was hoping for a link to a kill switch, and or distribution block.

And maybe an idea of what to wire to what amperage on the breakers.

Thanks,
Eric.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.jamestowndistributors.com/userportal/search_category.do?categoryName=Electrical&categoryId=93&page=GRID


Determining the amperage used on each circuit will determine the breaker or fuse you need.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

instead of running all the ground wire back to the battery and ending up with a wad of wires at the neg. post why dont you get a grounding strap? run all your neg. wires to it then run a neg. lead (same gauge as the main positive lead ) from the grounding strap to the neg. post on the battery


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> instead of running all the ground wire back to the battery and ending up with a wad of wires at the neg. post why dont you get a grounding strap? run all your neg. wires to it then run a neg. lead (same gauge as the main positive lead ) from the grounding strap to the neg. post on the battery


That's why I made this topic.
I don't know what a grounding strap is...lol
I know how to wire everything up, I just don't know of what components are available to make the work easier, and cleaner.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

i have them on both boats, they are basically brass flat bars attached to a plastic base/housing with screws attached about every 1/2" , you can get them with different amounts of screws depending on how much capacity you need , from one of the screws you'll run your main ground wire, the other attachment points are where you'll attach the ground wires from the different accessories . you can find them at almost any marine supplier. if i knew how to post a link i would show a pick, you might contact brett on the link as i'm sure he has a bunch he could post. lol....


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Or you can use 1 of these.









$9.82

http://www.eangler.com/product/MP63487666.htm?utm_medium=cpa&utm_source=Shopping


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1250548769


----------

